# Magazine capacity



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

I purchased a new Sig P250 the other day. Magazine capacity says 16 but
no way can I get beyond 15. Will it loosen up or shall I learn to live with
it? Thanks


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have no experience with Sigs BUT are you sure it doesnt mean 15+1 in the chamber


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

I got a manual over the internet for my pro2009 and it mentioned the gun as having 16 round capacity and its 15+1. I cant see a clip that holds rounds side by side having so much tension.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

The Sig website states the P250 9MM having a mag capacity of 15. Can't imagine the .40 having a 16 rd capacity.

My guess is as stated 15+1.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I checked the web too. The gun says it's 15 round but .... it appears they sell a 16 round mag as an accessory. http://www.sigsauer.com/SigStore/ShowProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=0&productid=253

So if you do have a 16 round mag, the spring is probably tight. Leave 15 in there for a couple days and then try for that last round. If you have the 15 round mag, well, 15 is all you're going to get.


----------



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

I thought about the 15 + 1 too but the magazine is stamped 16.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have noticed on occasion that hand loads can be tighter than factory. Case diameter is not always returned to absolute correct value and a few thousandths error can add up to problems in a high cap mag.

I have also found that tapping the mag in my hand to move all rounds to the rear or front of the mag can on occasion relieve a tight stack.

It's probably what Todd said but if not my ramblings could apply.

Also Welcome to the forum.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is a good thread on the subject:

16 Round Magazine

Sig Forum also has a thread about the P250 and the same info is buried in there somewhere.


----------



## Hank98498 (Oct 6, 2008)

My P250 is 15+1. I suspect yours is, too.
Hank



Pat Az said:


> I purchased a new Sig P250 the other day. Magazine capacity says 16 but
> no way can I get beyond 15. Will it loosen up or shall I learn to live with
> it? Thanks


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

Let the upLULA be your friend. http://maglula.tripod.com/uplula.htm


----------



## SenorJefe (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't get any more than 9 rounds in my 10 round mag.


----------



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. The magazine has loosened up and goes to 16 rounds now.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

is it a side by side mag?


----------



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

Yes it is.


----------

